# Burnt scone.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice tan pattern :lol: 
Grow your hair - it makes a good sun shield


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Who would've thought that mesh that fine would let that much radiation in onto your scone?

The Cancer Council got it right decades ago - Total cover, and slip, slop, slap.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you covering for the fact that you went to ashley and martin ----- looks like it :?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

eagle4031 said:


> Are you covering for the fact that you went to ashley and martin ----- looks like it :?


If Ashley and Martin had done my hair it would be me in the ads not Warnie


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Who would've thought that mesh that fine would let that much radiation in onto your scone?
> 
> The Cancer Council got it right decades ago - Total cover, and slip, slop, slap.


It took me by surprise to Trev.


eagle4031 said:


> Are you covering for the fact that you went to ashley and martin ----- looks like it :?


Who and who? No mate, I'm not that vain. Always figured when I start to go bald I'd just shave the rest.



RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Nice tan pattern :lol:
> Grow your hair - it makes a good sun shield


Had long hair as a young bloke. Last 15-20 years I've kept it short. Takes 2 minutes to dry after a shower. Matbe I should just grow my fringe?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

And I thought that your missus must have burned some scones whilst cooking... what a nasty surprise! 

I noticed yesterday after talking with a couple of AKFF'ers at Scarby, that young people are still sunbathing on the beaches.

Some of my friends in their 70s+ live to regret sunbathing in their youth. Scars all over their bodies from removed cancers... faces awfully distorted from more cancers...

I thought that with all the knowledge we have today on the sun and its effects, sunbathing would have been a thing of the past.

Spork... I wonder will the little spots peel as well? ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> I noticed yesterday after talking with a couple of AKFF'ers at Scarby, that young people are still sunbathing on the beaches.
> 
> Some of my friends in their 70s+ live to regret sunbathing in their youth. Scars all over their bodies from removed cancers... faces awfully distorted from more cancers...
> 
> I thought that with all the knowledge we have today on the sun and its effects, sunbathing would have been a thing of the past.


Youth is wasted on the young......


----------

